# Bulbophyllum treschii



## e-spice (Jun 7, 2018)

I like this compact, pretty bulbo a lot. I got this one a couple years ago and this is the first time it bloomed for me.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2018)

Interesting. Can you show us the plant?


----------



## e-spice (Jun 8, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Interesting. Can you show us the plant?



Sure - I included a small one of the plant.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 8, 2018)

Cool flower, and good growing on your part. 

Does it have a fragrance or a stench?


----------



## e-spice (Jun 8, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Cool flower, and good growing on your part.
> 
> Does it have a fragrance or a stench?



Thanks. I've checked for fragrance in the day and at night and couldn't detect anything at all. It kind of looks like it would smell musty but doesn't.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 8, 2018)

Not detecting anything at all is not the worst outcome. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Don I (Jun 9, 2018)

Really nice.
Don


----------



## juliana (Jun 9, 2018)

Great yellow octopus you have there! Would you mind giving some culture tips? Especially how bright you grow it. I have one which has been growing well for the last year, but has not bloomed. I have it in bright Phal conditions. Love Bulbo just haven't figured them out yet.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.



juliana said:


> Great yellow octopus you have there! Would you mind giving some culture tips? Especially how bright you grow it. I have one which has been growing well for the last year, but has not bloomed. I have it in bright Phal conditions. Love Bulbo just haven't figured them out yet.



Hi Juliana - The lighting sounds about right. I grow mine under four 18-watt LED tubes. I'd say it's bright phal light. Almost all bulbo like to be kept very moist. I mist mine daily. Temperatures go from about 60-75 year round. It seems to grow pretty slowly.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2018)

juliana said:


> Great yellow octopus you have there! /QUOTE]
> That's it!


----------

